

Ryan Model 147 - staunch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Model_147

======
michael_h
See also the Lockheed D-21:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_D-21](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_D-21)

I don't know why, but the D-21 feels very creepy. Especially in person.

------
staunch
> _The flights were given a cover story, describing the drones as high-
> altitude targets for surface-to-air missiles (SAMs), in case one of them
> came down in a public area._

> _The system injected chlorosulfonic acid into the engine tailpipe when the
> drone entered hostile territory, which created very tiny ice crystals,
> forming a transparent contrail._

